# MY PETS OF THE PAST



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Lassie she was there from the time i was in primary infants and was pts when i was heavy pregnant with jamie now 8yrs old.
she was a good friend to talk too and when i was crying she always licked away my tears xx

mental the staff, she was a gentle girl and would always walk off the lead, well behaved.
november 5th killed her, she was scared of fire works and had to be pts as she had fits after fits and couldnt get out of them xx

angel my hamster, always came out for food in the morning when she smelt my toast lol
she loved to have some
i went away and left her with my mum whom forgot to feed her
i could of killed my mum!!!

valentine
my carolina corn yearling, named after the heart shape on his head

snow corn hatchling that died this month xxx

mate the corn snake died also xxxxx

pup number 4
staff puppy that died a day after birth, rip little man xxxx

harry potter and elton johns wig and no name and 3 little baby guinea pigs and angel and buffy the rabbits, died after being killed by my staff bitch!!!!!!!!

RIP all of you xxxxxxx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you had a staffie called mental? lol... what was he/she like?


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you had a staffie called mental? lol... what was he/she like?


she was lovely lol
tame as anything and never ever had a lead
she was just scared of fireworks


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

just like my staff she's 14 i thinks ..really really scared of fireworks never eva bitten not even nipped really


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

weelad said:


> just like my staff she's 14 i thinks ..really really scared of fireworks never eva bitten not even nipped really


ive got 2 staffs now and a german shep
my female staff sasha is 2yrs old and dopey as anything and hasnt bitten anyone but has killed all our guinea pigs and rabbits mentioned in the post!

her son stitch is lovely and wont be long b4 his nuts will be cut lol


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lol poor lad :lol: iv got a lil pup aswell did have a bitch that we got from the pikeys but had to get rid of her she was nuts ran off once and come back with a wild rabbit in her mouth :shock:


----------

